

On Creativity, an Interview of Yours Truly by Matt Buice (2003) - MichaelCrawford
http://www.warplife.com/mdc/artist/on-creativity.html

======
MichaelCrawford
Matt was a Cal State University Northridge student. CSUN's Psychology of
Creativity class gave him the assignment of finding a creative person on the
Internet then interviewing them.

Mostly I discuss my writing, art and music.

